# faxserver: hylafax/efax, elsa microlink: besetzt/faxt nicht

## kutte128

hallo,

[edit]

mittlerweile habe ich den anschluß so umgestellt, das ich keine Amtsholung mehr benötige,trotzdem bleiben die probleme bestehen

[/edit]

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit einen fax-server mit Modem zum laufen zu bekommen.

ich habe ein altes Elsa Microlink Office mit einem USB-Adapter angeschlossen und versuche mich an hylafax und efax.

Das Modem läuft als /dev/ttyUSB0, mit minicom kann ich zwar wählen, aber es klingelt dann nirgends ausser im Modem.

Von außerhalb ist das Modem immer besetzt.

Ich habe schon im efax-gtk auf Modem Class 2.0 gestellt (angeblich muss man das für Elsa Microlink), aber außer ein kurzes Klack passiert nur folgendes:

```

efax-0.9a: 17:15:19 geöffnet /dev/ttyUSB0

efax-0.9a: 17:15:21 Verwende Version 1.22 / 10.06.1999"ELSA AG, Aachen (Germany)""MicroLink Office" in class 2

efax-0.9a: 17:15:21 wähle T[NUMMER]

efax-0.9a: 17:15:31Fehler: Wählversuch fehlgeschlagen

efax-0.9a: 17:15:31 Fehlgeschlagene Seiten /home/user/test.ps.001

efax-0.9a: 17:15:32 beendet - unrecoverable error

```

sendfax wählt zumindest aber es kommt auch nirgends ein klingeln.

Das sagt die log:

```

Jun  8 17:40:43 tux FaxGetty[4305]: OPEN /dev/ttyUSB0  HylaFAX (tm) Version 6.0.3

Jun  8 17:40:43 tux FaxGetty[4305]: Purge stale UUCP lock /var/lock/LCK..ttyUSB0

Jun  8 17:40:48 tux FaxQueuer[4318]: HylaFAX (tm) Version 6.0.3

Jun  8 17:40:48 tux FaxQueuer[4318]: Copyright (c) 1990-1996 Sam Leffler

Jun  8 17:40:48 tux FaxQueuer[4318]: Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Jun  8 17:40:48 tux HylaFAX[4321]: Couldn't get address information for port "hylafax"

Jun  8 17:40:48 tux HylaFAX[4321]: HylaFAX INET Protocol Server: restarted.

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: checkHostIdentity("localhost")

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|40335|"

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]:  `-> s.length() = 19

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]:  `-> s[0] = '|'

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]:  `-> s[2] = '|'

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]:  `-> s[18] = '|'

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|40335|" [7C: |]

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: `-> Got a: 40335[19]

Jun  8 17:40:51 tux HylaFAX[4325]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 40335

Jun  8 17:40:54 tux FaxGetty[4305]: MODEM "ELSA AG, AACHEN (GERMANY)" "MicroLink Office"/"Version 1.22 / 10.06.1999"

Jun  8 17:40:54 tux FaxGetty[4305]: HELLO

Jun  8 17:40:54 tux FaxGetty[4305]: LOCKWAIT

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: checkHostIdentity("localhost")

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|51241|"

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]:  `-> s.length() = 19

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]:  `-> s[0] = '|'

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]:  `-> s[2] = '|'

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]:  `-> s[18] = '|'

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|51241|" [7C: |]

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: `-> Got a: 51241[19]

Jun  8 17:40:56 tux HylaFAX[4328]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 51241

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: checkHostIdentity("localhost")

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|34531|"

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]:  `-> s.length() = 19

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]:  `-> s[0] = '|'

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]:  `-> s[2] = '|'

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]:  `-> s[18] = '|'

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|34531|" [7C: |]

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: `-> Got a: 34531[19]

Jun  8 17:41:02 tux HylaFAX[4330]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 34531

Jun  8 17:41:05 tux FaxSend[4326]: MODEM "ELSA AG, AACHEN (GERMANY)" "MicroLink Office"/"Version 1.22 / 10.06.1999"

Jun  8 17:41:06 tux FaxSend[4326]: SEND FAX: JOB 1 DEST NUMMER COMMID 000000017 DEVICE '/dev/ttyUSB0' FROM 'ICH <kutte@tux.kutte>' USER kutte

Jun  8 17:42:10 tux FaxSend[4326]: SEND FAILED: JOB 1 DEST NUMMER ERR [2] No carrier detected

Jun  8 17:42:12 tux FaxQueuer[4318]: NOTIFY: bin/notify "doneq/q1" "failed" "0:01:18"

Jun  8 17:42:14 tux FaxQueuer[4318]: NOTIFY exit status: 0 (4353)

```

ich muss fürs Amt eine Null vorwählen,normalerweise ist keine Wartezeit nötig.

faxstat:

```

HylaFAX version 6.0.3 built Tue Jun  8 15:11:50 CEST 2010 for x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

FaxMaster: kutte

HylaFAX scheduler on tux.kutte: Running

Modem ttyUSB0 (+49.NUM.MER): Running and idle

```

Das erste Problem ist wohl, das das Modem nicht von außerhalb erreichbar/besetzt ist..

Es hängt an einer Eumex 308 Anlage, den Anschluss könnte ich einstellen auf Telefon,Kombigerät,Modem,Fax,Anrufbeantworter.

Im Moment ist Kombigerät gespeichert, ein analog Telefon funktioniert daran auch rein und raus.

Woran kann das hängen?

Modem kaputt, irgendwas an der Anlage, Modem Einstellungen?

Das Modem bzw. der Fax-Speicher soll ja auch ohne Rechner funktionieren.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße,

kutte128

efax und hylafax laufen natrürlich nicht zusammen.

----------

## kutte128

auf der gegenseite läuft ein fax-kombigerät, das ist auch mit einem Faxgerät anfaxbar.

das taucht hin und wieder mal in den logs auf:

```

Jun  9 10:33:42 tux FaxSend[3763]: /dev/ttyUSB0: Can not open modem (Input/output error)

```

```
Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|38545|" [7C: |]

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: `-> Got a: 38545[19]

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 38545

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|49677|"

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]:  `-> s.length() = 19

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]:  `-> s[0] = '|'

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]:  `-> s[2] = '|'

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]:  `-> s[18] = '|'

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|49677|" [7C: |]

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: `-> Got a: 49677[19]

Jun  9 10:33:24 tux HylaFAX[3744]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 49677

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: checkHostIdentity("localhost")

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|49472|"

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]:  `-> s.length() = 19

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]:  `-> s[0] = '|'

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]:  `-> s[2] = '|'

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]:  `-> s[18] = '|'

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|49472|" [7C: |]

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: `-> Got a: 49472[19]

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 49472

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux HylaFAX[3752]: Filesystem has SysV-style file creation semantics.

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: SUBMIT JOB 3

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: NOTIFY: bin/notify "sendq/q3" "blocked" ""

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: NOTIFY exit status: 0 (3753)

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux FaxGetty[2109]: MODEM "ELSA AG, AACHEN (GERMANY)" "MicroLink Office"/"Version 1.22 / 10.06.1999"

Jun  9 10:33:40 tux FaxGetty[2109]: HELLO

Jun  9 10:33:42 tux FaxGetty[2109]: LOCKWAIT

Jun  9 10:33:42 tux FaxQueuer[3759]: req.items[1].item = "docq/doc31.ps;00" ()

Jun  9 10:33:42 tux FaxSend[3763]: /dev/ttyUSB0: Can not open modem (Input/output error)

Jun  9 10:34:23 tux FaxSend[3763]: MODEM "ELSA AG, AACHEN (GERMANY)" "MicroLink Office"/"Version 1.22 / 10.06.1999"

Jun  9 10:34:23 tux FaxSend[3763]: SEND FAX: JOB 3 DEST NUMMER COMMID 000000026 DEVICE '/dev/ttyUSB0' FROM 'MEIN NAME <kutte@tux.kutte>' USER kutte

Jun  9 10:35:28 tux FaxSend[3763]: SEND FAILED: JOB 3 DEST NUMMER ERR [2] No carrier detected

Jun  9 10:35:30 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: NOTIFY: bin/notify "sendq/q3" "requeued" "" "10:40"

Jun  9 10:35:30 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: NOTIFY exit status: 0 (3779)

Jun  9 10:35:50 tux FaxGetty[2109]: MODEM "ELSA AG, AACHEN (GERMANY)" "MicroLink Office"/"Version 1.22 / 10.06.1999"

Jun  9 10:37:58 tux kernel: [ 5499.741319] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: urb ffff88007e446e40 path 2 ep3in 5c160000 cc 5 --> status -62

Jun  9 10:38:11 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: NOTIFY: bin/notify "sendq/q1" "blocked" ""

Jun  9 10:38:11 tux FaxQueuer[3665]: NOTIFY exit status: 0 (3786)

```

hier auch mal meine config:

```

ogFacility:            daemon

CountryCode:    49

AreaCode:       6694

#LongDistancePrefix:            0

InternationalPrefix:    00

DialStringRules:        etc/dialrules.europe

ServerTracing:          1

MaxSendPages:   100

MaxDials:       8

MaxTries:       1

```

und die config.ttyUSB0:

```

# EDIT THIS CONFIGURATION TO REFLECT YOUR SETUP

#CountryCode:                                                                                              49

#AreaCode:                                                                                                    6666

FAXNumber:      +49.NUM.MER

#LongDistancePrefix:                                                                                        0

#InternationalPrefix:                                                                                      00

DialStringRules:        etc/dialrules

ServerTracing:          1

SessionTracing:         11

RecvFileMode:           0600

LogFileMode:            0600

DeviceMode:             0600

RingsBeforeAnswer:      1

SpeakerVolume:  medium

GettyArgs:              "-h %l dx_%s"

LocalIdentifier:        "mein fax"

TagLineFont:            etc/lutRS18.pcf

TagLineFormat:  "From %%l|%c|Page %%P of %%T"

MaxRecvPages:   25

```

rest basiert auf elsa-microlink-56k-basic-2.0

jemand ne idee?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Kutte,

ich weiß das ist schon viel zu lange her das du das hier geschrieben hast. Ich hab aber in den letzten Tagen auch ein Elsa-Microlink 56k Pro Modem mit einem USB-Adapter und Hylafax aufgesetzt und möchte meine Bemerkungen hier niederschreiben (bevor sie irgendwann in ein Wiki fließen).

1. Bei meinem USB-Serial-Adapter war es wichtig zuerst die Verlängerung am Computer anzuschließen.

1a. Das Modem Einzuschalten. (Der Serial-Adapter sitzt auf dem Modem.)

1b. Die Verlängerung dann mit dem Adapter zu verbinden. 

(Frag bitte nicht warum, das war so ein Erfahrungswert. Nachdem ich immer die Meldung hatte das hylafax wartet bis das modem so weit ist)

2. Schau immer auf dem Fax-Server mit dem Befehl faxstat welchen Zustand das Modem hat. Mach mal muss man auch den Faxserver neu starten.

3. Ich hatte die Situation das ein Webfax-User ein Fax löschen wollte, dies aber nicht konnte (weil der User nicht mehr existiere oder das Fax vom Webfrontend nicht angezeigt wurde) und als root mit faxrm ging dies auch nicht. Da hilft dann ein manuelles Löschen aller Fax-Versuche, Empfangenen faxe und ausgehenden faxe:

Quelle: edoceo.com/liber: network-hylafax

```
/etc/init.d/hylafax stop

cd /var/spool/hylafax/

rm archive/* docq/* log/* recvq/* sendq/* tmp/*

/etc/init.d/hylafax start
```

Wenn man die Modem-Konfiguration angepasst hat sollte man auch noch faxmodem $device-name ausführen.

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob andere Dateien betroffen sind habe ich bei einem Klassenwechsel (Class 1 -> Class 2.0) auch immer faxaddmodem $device-name ausgeführt und anschließend mein angepasste Modem-config-Datei hinüber kopiert.

4.  *Quote:*   

> Das erste Problem ist wohl, das das Modem nicht von außerhalb erreichbar/besetzt ist.. 

 

Hast du faxgetty in deiner /etc/inittab?

```
f0:2345:respawn:/usr/sbin/faxgetty /dev/ttyUSB0
```

Im hylafax-handbuch steht t2:23:respawn:/usr/local/sbin/faxgetty ttyf2 aber das gilt wohl nur für "native-srial-tty's" :)

5. Mehrseitige Faxe empfangen:

Bekommst du diese Fehlermeldung: Missing EOL after 5 seconds

```
Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: REMOTE wants 14400 bit/s

Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: REMOTE wants A4 page width (215 mm)

Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: REMOTE wants unlimited page length

Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: REMOTE wants 3.85 line/mm

Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: REMOTE wants 1-D MH

Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: --> [2:OK]

Jun 10 00:05:13.16: [ 3873]: <-- [7:AT+FDR\r]

Jun 10 00:05:16.16: [ 3873]: --> [7:CONNECT]

Jun 10 00:05:16.16: [ 3873]: RECV: begin page

Jun 10 00:05:16.16: [ 3873]: RECV: send trigger 022

Jun 10 00:05:16.16: [ 3873]: <-- data [1]

Jun 10 00:05:16.16: [ 3873]: Copy quality checking performed by modem

Jun 10 00:05:31.47: [ 3873]: <-- data [1]

Jun 10 00:05:31.47: [ 3873]: MODEM WRITE ERROR: errno 5

Jun 10 00:05:31.47: [ 3873]: RECV: Missing EOL after 5 seconds

Jun 10 00:05:31.47: [ 3873]: REMOTE HANGUP: Missing EOL after 5 seconds (section 3.2/T.4) (code 91)
```

Solltest du versuchen folgende Zeile in deine /var/spool/fax/etc/config.ttyUSB0 aufzunehmen:

```
Class2RecvDataTrigger: ""
```

Andere Seiten empfehlen zu dem Thema auch ''\x22'', ''\022'' oder ''\021''. Bei mir hat das leer lassen aber ganz gut geklappt.

Update:

6. Wichtig: faxaddmodem gibt immer Vorschläge bezüglich der Eingabe, es ist sehr ratsam diese genaustens zu prüfen. denn scheinbar erkennt es nur bei/ab Class 2, das Modem und passt so die Konfigurationsvorschläge entsprechend an. Viele meiner Probleme beruhen scheinbar auf diesem Verhalten. Ich empfehle jedem Elsa-Microlink-56/Office/Pro-Modem Nutzer http://hyla.xtremeweb.de/db/4356.upload.config diese Konfiguration zu verwenden. Sie stammt wohl noch von der mittlerweile insolventen nicht mehr vorhandenen Elsa.de Homepage.

Das einzige Problem das ich in den letzten 48 Stunden hatte war das faxgetty nicht mehr auf eingehende Faxe reagiert und das Modem kein "Gespräch" mehr entgegen nimmt. Trotz "Running Idle". Abhilfe: Neustarten von faxgetty. Dies schien aber keine Dauerhafte Lösung, daher habe ich mein Modem auf Fabrikzustand zurückgesetzt, wie im folgenden Punkt beschrieben.

7. Das Modem auf Fabrikzustand zurücksetzen. Dazu benutzt man den Befehl cu -l /dev/ttyUSB0 anschließend kann man Befehle an das Modem Schicken. Sieht man beim Tippen nichts, verwendet man ATE1 (und Enter) damit die Kommandos vom Modem geechot werden. Dadurch erscheinen sie im Terminal. Ich habe mein Elsa Modem in den Fabrikzustand zurückgesetzt, das geht mit: AT&F. Auflegen, also die CU-Session beenden klappte bei mir nie, angeblich geht das mit: . oder strg+D. Ich habe alternativ immer dem cu-Prozess ein SigHUP gesendet.

8. Mit lsof /dev/ttyUSB0 findet man heraus welche Prozesse die das Modem belegen.

----------

